# Am I the only one?



## headhunter (Nov 21, 2008)

Last night as the watch, that thing with two hands, was having one approaching 12 and the other was aimed at the six, I was under attack. In the space of less than five minutes, I was nailed by 6 deer fly bites. I wasn't being neglectful, heck, I was wearing jeans, 11 inch boots, a hat and a long sleeved "T", and leather gloves. Those mean little devils were biting right through the "T". Why only a "T"? The temperature was 79 degrees. Mosquitos are another "nasty", i don't want to even approach the idea of horse flies and ticks.
Some things are simple - without a hat and only having a cap, tucking a bandana (or light cloth) under the back of a cap will prevent a nasty sun burn. You'll look like you joined a foreign legion, but you won't burn. Sun blockers are good.
I really like the idea of a GHB (yup, I have one). It seems like many people forget "bug dope" and perhaps some netting is good. Always having lived in the country, your skin is your largest organ so protect it so it can protect you. Shorts and sandals are cool, but only offer limited protection.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Both my GHBs have a bottle of anti insect spray in them. I been meaning to buy permethrin to soak my cloths in... but for some reason never seem to find it at retailers.

Anyone have any links?


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

I bought my wife and mother a full net outfit. They are cheap on the net--about $14.


----------



## ILFE (Feb 23, 2018)

oldasrocks said:


> I bought my wife and mother a full net outfit. They are cheap on the net--about $14.


Nets are quite commonly used, here in Southeast Asia. Personally, though, I don't get bitten by mosquitoes. Odd, really. Everyone around me is being hammered by the little ingrates. All the while, I sit there and watch the battle...


----------



## headhunter (Nov 21, 2008)

Last night, I read a spot of that Vicks Vapor rub (the smelly stuff) will keep those vermin at bay. ????


----------



## ILFE (Feb 23, 2018)

headhunter said:


> Last night, I read a spot of that Vicks Vapor rub (the smelly stuff) will keep those vermin at bay. ????


Well, worse case scenario, it will help clear up any sinus problems they may have.


----------



## capt. (Dec 15, 2017)

Sawyer pump spray at wally world 14 buck a qt. or buy 36% permithren on amazon for 26 bucks and mix your own , 5% mix for clothes , spray boots pant shirts hat. let dry will last trough several washings. Cats don't like it dogs ok same as vet sells you. Bug nets sportmans guide shawl mosquito nets 6 for 10 bucks, work great OD green hem sewn. I staple a dryer sheet to back of my hat and spray with sawyers ,lasts all summer. DO NOT PUT ON SKIN only clothes. It is now put in ACU,s for the army, claim 6-12 washings. Ticks fall off shoes pants never make it upward. Cats do not like it,WARNING dogs ok sheep ok., mice ok Still need deet on exposed skin though. T shirts , no bug will stay on them long enough to bite.


----------



## Wikkador (Oct 22, 2014)

I primarily concern myself with immediate survival considerations.. not pleasantries. I don't carry inset spray or bubble gum.


----------



## capt. (Dec 15, 2017)

I do believe that in the past I also thought that. But being in a jungle and desert in actual combat , it can happen really quick. Some of the new strains transmited by bugs can kill you in a couple days, or 50 years later. I would prefer to treat my gear before hand.


----------



## hangman (Feb 18, 2013)

FrankW said:


> Both my GHBs have a bottle of anti insect spray in them. I been meaning to buy permethrin to soak my cloths in... but for some reason never seem to find it at retailers.
> 
> Anyone have any links?







That is the dilution ratio video for permethrin SFR concentrate (36.8%). Basically 2 ounces of permethrin concentrate to 1 gallon of water. that is about the same concentration as the soya brand permethrin that you buy in stores

You should be able to buy a quart size bottle of Permethrin SFR online for somewhere between $30 and $35.

I treat all of my hunting clothes and work clothes whenever I venture into the woods. It will keep ticks and chiggers off your clothes.


----------

